# Does anyone have these dolls, Anatomically correct



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

We were at the Please Touch Museum today and they had these doll there. http://dianadolls.com/ The 22" ones. They have real genitalia and I am happy to say the boys looked intact.

I'm thinking about getting one or two for my DSs, But wanted to ask on here if anyone has had these and thoughts. The children's museum has them (and I figure hundreds of kids play with them daily) and they look like they are holding up to a lot of play.

If you have them...can they get wet? what size do you have? is it hard to find clothes?

Also, Dh doesn't see the point of having a doll with a penis...any advice on how to sway him without...dismissing his point "well they have penises of course its normal, I don't see why a doll has to have one too"

Thanks so much! This is one of the reasons I love this site!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I find it kind of amusing that the boy dolls have visible genitalia, but the girl dolls don't...

Quote:


> Male doll is uncircumsized with intact foreskin
> Female doll is very modest without visible genitalia


How likely is it that your son will play with it? They don't exactly give the dolls away...


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> I find it kind of amusing that the boy dolls have visible genitalia, but the girl dolls don't...


That was exactly my thought.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> I find it kind of amusing that the boy dolls have visible genitalia, but the girl dolls don't...
> 
> How likely is it that your son will play with it? They don't exactly give the dolls away...


Girl parts are icky, didn't you know?


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> I find it kind of amusing that the boy dolls have visible genitalia, but the girl dolls don't...
> 
> How likely is it that your son will play with it? They don't exactly give the dolls away...


I think the wording is odd...but all the female babies I've changed don't have anything other than vuvla parts showing when doing a general look (its there but small and only visible when you have to go poop searching) I'm not bothered by the look of it, but I don't like the wording "modest genitalia"

I think he'll play with it, but he is rough on toys in general...but his current favorite doll is a cabbage patch kid, that's played with a few times a week...I'm hoping for something that will last across kids.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katielady*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


But so are foreskins







(by which I mean according to many in the US - my ds is intact)


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw those same dolls at the please touch museum and ds has one now. We got him a smaller one the 13 1/2 inch doll. And yes it is hard to find clothes for! The ones at the museum are able to wear newborn or 'premie' sized clothes which you can pick up for super cheap at the thrift store.

We've had 'baby' for several years now and he's doing well.

I also dislike 'modest genitalia' marking' but I think it means that you cannot insert anything into the doll. Same with the penis and scrotum they do not move you cant really move it or anything.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I had to check - I'm pretty sure I had one of those when I was a kid.  If it IS the same, I think I gave him a bath or two. He was tough. I wonder what happened to little Tommy...

Tjej


----------



## chenchen (Dec 30, 2011)

We have a boy one. The genitalia is a complete non-issue. Daughter never so much as commented on it. I will say that it is far from her favorite doll to play with because it has a hard plastic body, which makes it not exactly cuddly. We use preemie baby clothes with it, but 99 times out of a hundred, it's in the pile and she has one with a cloth body and plastic head/arms/feet instead. To that end, if I'd paid a lot for it, I'd have been disappointed that it wasn't a favorite, but given that it was a gift from the grandparents, no worries.


----------



## blackbird2 (Apr 14, 2008)

grandparents got a similar doll for my DS. It's hard to dress and not snuggly. And he pretends it is a girl, regardless of genitalia. (he has a baby sister)


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

We ended up getting a small version. I have to say DS1 loves that the baby as a penis he has pointed it out many many times and laughs. That said, he doesn't play with it much, he doesn't really play with his dolls much. He prefers his monkeys


----------



## Daryl Leonard (Nov 14, 2012)

yes go to www.dollfactory.com they have them all the whole boy and the whole girls they are awesome,we have several ourselves


----------

